# My list of bikes I'm looking for



## silvertonguedevil (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't done this for a while so I thought I'd go fishing. I have a short list of bikes I'm looking for so if you happen to have one available, please let me know. I'm interested in 26" boys bikes only. I'm not afraid of restoration projects but I would like as complete of a bike as possible. This is just my way of throwing my line out in the water, if you will. Anyways, you can contact me through PM, you can email me at gpugh1976@yahoo.com or you can text me at 503.739.1879. Thank you!

"The List"
-Western Flyer Super
-Hiawatha (late 40's-early 50's deluxe CWC-built tank bike)
-JC Higgins Jetflow
-Monark Super Deluxe (dual spring front so I think 47-52)
-Western Flyer X53 Super
-Columbia 5-star Jetrider


----------



## Mungthetard (Sep 14, 2013)

*You left one out*

1958 murray fleetline


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 14, 2013)

The Murray Fleetline I want is my old '57 that I used to have. I'm working on that.

Also, due to some recent acquisitions, I updated my list.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Sep 14, 2013)

Too bad you don't have a '54 5-Star Superb on that list...I just happen to have a lead on one of those  
-Brian


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 14, 2013)

Lmao! I saw that!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 25, 2013)

Anybody....?


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 25, 2013)

My favorite website:
http://www.searchcraigslist.org/

I'm guessing that WF Super is a x53?
http://www.searchcraigslist.org/result.php?q=x53%20western%20flyer


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2013)

A Super and an X53 are two different models. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2013)

*List of bikes I'm looking for*

Monark super deluxe-complete.straightbar hornet in coach green or black/ivory.any prewar bikes considered.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2013)

This was just posted, but it's a big project!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-boys-Hop...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c371c56e1


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 26, 2013)

What does the Hiawatha look like? I may know where one is.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 26, 2013)

Crazy8 said:


> This was just posted, but it's a big project!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-boys-Hop...417?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c371c56e1




I really appreciate that but I probably should have specified that I'm looking for 26" bikes. Again though, thank you so much for taking the time to post the link.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 26, 2013)

sbusiello said:


> What does the Hiawatha look like? I may know where one is.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




Here's a couple of pics I have saved. I have researched like crazy but I don't even know what model it is.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 26, 2013)

those are sweet. there was one i had my eye on, but if it is on yer "to die for" list, i can see if it is still avail.

let me find a pic


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 26, 2013)

i dont have a pic of the one i was looking at, but this is the coloring as i remember it and his lettering was in better shape on the tank.

http://oldroads.com/arch/pic1_486.html


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Mar 6, 2015)

A little bump...


----------

